
Ask HN: What is authenticator app you recommend? - 0x54MUR41
Context:<p>I got an e-mail from RubyGems.org that you should enable multi-factor authentication (MFA). This MFA is only available using Authenticator app, not SMS-based authetication.<p>I never used Authenticator apps before. They recommend Google Authenticator [0] or Authy [1]. I check Google Authenticator on Play Store has no update since 2017. Authy is updated (last updated on April 2020). I found that Microsoft Authenticator [2] is also updated (last updated on April 2020).<p>The app should protect my data and privacy. I&#x27;m OK with open-source software.<p>So, my question, what is the app you recommend?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.google.android.apps.authenticator2<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.authy.authy<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.azure.authenticator
======
jhnjhn
Aegis
([https://github.com/beemdevelopment/Aegis](https://github.com/beemdevelopment/Aegis))

~~~
0x54MUR41
Wow. This app has a nice UI and design. Thanks for suggestion.

------
Isammoc
I installed andOTP.

Free open source software. Available on Google play and F-droid.

With features I like : icons, import/export, password to open, etc.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you for suggestion. I will take a look.

------
weitzj
I use Authy. It has backups. You can switch between android and iOS or
browser. Multiple devices is also possible.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Nice. Thanks for suggestion.

